# VENTTEC Window Visors



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Car Covers & Body Protection: Protect your car for less with Advance Auto Parts. - You'll just have to put in your car info then click on "visors" on the left side after you entered your car details. They have quite a few options. 

Try that. Then use coupon code "TRT30" and you can do store pick up for free. The code gives you 30% off.


----------



## Suda (Oct 24, 2013)

Of the options there that I could find pictures of, I did not see any that were adhesive installed, and covered the rear quarter glass.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks like the "Westin Wade Slim" and the Venshae Ventvisor" are the only to adhesive only ones. However doesn't seem like either cover the rear quarter though.


----------



## Dennyps (Jan 20, 2016)

I found these on a Google search they seem like a pretty good deal. $39 shipped to my location in Portland Oregon. Putco Element Tinted Window Visors 580601 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

I am also looking for ones that cover the back quarter of the glass, please let me know if you are able to find some. Thank you


----------

